# small boat in Florida?



## schdennis (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there any chance to charter a smaller monohull (27ft or bigger) at Florida's west coast? I've been looking around a little bit, and all I found was from 40ft upwards or really big luxury yachts with crew. Where's a good place to start searching?
My wife and me think about going there in next year's summer, and a smaller boat would be enough for the two of us.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

See Yacht Charters Florida Trawler Charters - Sailboat Powerboat Bareboat, Grand Banks, Carver, and Mainship Yacht Charters . It is a good company and they are in an ideal location for a short charter.

Cheers...


----------



## schdennis (Oct 23, 2007)

*east*

Thank you for the information and please excuse me writing "west" accidentally - I meant the east coast which is far west of where I am. There seem to be some good opportunities in Florida's west, but we'd like to explore the east. Sorry!


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

(edit....I just saw the "west/east" correction)

Have you tried looking in the Jacksonville area? You say East coast,
but there's a lot of real estate between Jacksonville and Miami. 
Any way to narrow it down as to where? That's a 7-8 hour drive in a
car.....


----------



## schdennis (Oct 23, 2007)

It shouldn't be that far away from Ft Lauderdale with its international airport. If it's in range from there before sunset, it's OK. We are just somewhere between getting thorough information about sailing there and "too expensive - forget about it". A 40ft boat for $3000 a week would definitely be too much and too big to handle.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

how about the keys Sailing & Motor charters Florida Keys


----------



## schdennis (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot @joeybkcmo - this is even more than the hints I asked for.


----------

